# كيف تتعاملين مع اهل زوجك كى تكونى محبوبة وسطهم



## candy shop (10 يوليو 2016)

كيف تتعاملين مع أهل زوجك لكي تبقي محبوبة بينهم ؟ 

يؤكد خبراء السعادة الزوجية أن العلاقة بين الزوجة وبين أهل الزوج تحتاج إلى الكثير من حسن الظن والاستعداد للتغاضي عن الأمور الصغيرة حتر ترسو الحياة الزوجية على بر الأمان . وينصحك الخبراء عزيزتي زوجة بإلتماس العذر لأهل الزوج في أي إجراء يقومون به لأن هذا السلوك يجعلهم آخر الأمر يوقنون بأنك جزء منهم لا دخيلة عليهم، ويكون ذلك بمحاولة نسيان ما جعلك تنفرين من التعامل معهم في أسرع وقت، وذلك بأن تكون البسمة الحانية هي أول ما يروه في وجهك عند لقياك. 

واليك الارشادات التالية : 

ـ تأكدي من أن جانباً كبيراً من عوامل نجاح حياتك الزوجية يتوقف على حسن العلاقة بينك وبين أهله.. حتى يتأكد من أنك أضفت جدياً إلى حياته بدلاً من الإحساس بأنك تحاولين القضاء على صلته الوثيقة بأهله. 

ـ إذا حدث أي خلاف بينك وبين زوجك لا تذكري أي شيء يسيء إلى أهله نتيجة لتصرفاتهم معك فيشعر بأنك غريبة عنه.. في حين إنه كان يعتقد أنه بزواجك منه أصبح أهل بمثابة أهلك فلا تجعليه يأسف على ذلك. 

ـ إذا حدث خلاف بينك وبين حماتك لا تجعلي الأمر يتطور إلى أن يجد زوجك نفسه إلى موقف حرج بالمفاضلة بين زوجته وأمه.. وأيهما ينصف وإلى أي جانب ينحاز.. فأمه مهما كان الأمر ومهما قست عليك فهي دائماً على حق.. من وجهة نظره ويتمنى أن تكون كذلك بالنسبة لك.
ـ مهما حدث من زوجك من تصرفات لا ترضين عنها لا تحاولي الشكوى منه لأمه، فهي مهما كانت متعاطفة معك فإنها لا تنسى أنه ابنها وإنها هي المسؤولة عما وصلت إليه أخلاقه وتصرفاته ونظرته إلى الناس، فتعتقد إنك تنقدينها بطريقة خفية وبذلك تخسرين عطفها عليك وشعورها الطيب نحوك، كما أنها قد تظن إنك إذا كنت تشكين زوجك إلى أمه وهي من تكون بالنسبة إليه 

ـ فماذا تكون شكواك منه للآخرين.. ويمكن أن يؤدي ذلك إلى غضبها عليك مما يؤدي إلى أن تقف منك موقفاً عدائياً قد يؤثر في علاقتك مع زوجك لأنها بدلاً من أن تتدخل لنصرتك ستعمل على زيادة تأثر علاقته بك. 

ـ اعلمي أن الخلافات بينك وبين أهل زوجك تظل عالقة بذهنه مهما بذلت بعد ذلك من جهد لتصفية الأمور.. وهو عندما يشعر بأنك لست على وئام مع أهله ولو لفترة قصيرة يعتقد أن أي صفاء بينك وبينهما لا أساس له من الواقع.. وإلا كان من الأفضل عدم حدوث مثل هذا الخلاف حتى ولو كان بسيطاً. 

ـ اعلمي أن مجاملتك الصادقة لأهل زوجك.. تعمل عمل السحر في علاقتك مع زوجك.. بل يجب أن تحثيه على الاتصال بهم من حين لآخر.. والسؤال عن المريض وزيارته إن أمكن.. وعليك أن تسهمي في هذا الشأن حتى ولو بمكالمة تليفونية ومراقبة الأحداث التي تقع في محيطهم فتتقدمين بالتهنئة في المسرات والمواساة في الملمات حتى يشعروا بأنك فرد أصيل من عائلتهم. 

ـ اظهري لزوجك إن إنتماءك له مرتبط بإنتماءك لأسرته وذلك بذكر حسناتهم وحسن معاملتهم لك واهتمامك بكل شؤونهم.. كل ذلك دون مبالغة أو مغالاة حتى لا يظن إنك تظهرين غير ما تبطنين. 

ـ لا تسيئي أبداً إلى أهل زوجك حتى لو كان زوجك نفسه متبرماً منهم وصدرت منه إساءة إليهم فلا تندفعي في إخراج كل ما يعتمل في نفسك تجاههم وتأخذي في تعديد مساوئهم، فإنه لا يلبث أن ينسى إساءته لأهله ولكنه لن ينسى أبداً إساءتك لهم فالزوجة العاقلة هي التي تفضل بين زوجها وبين تصرفات أهله.. فهو ليس مسؤولاً عن هذه التصرفات فلا يجب معاقبته عليها.

ـ تجنبي أن تتطور المجاملات بينك وبين أهل زوجك إلى الحدث الذي تشعرين فيه أنها أصبحت تشكل عبئاً نفسياً عليك.. يصعب الخلاص منه.. وإذا ما حاولت أن تتوقفي أو تضعي حداً تخشين أن تظهرين في صورة التي كانت تجاملهم من أ<ل كسب رضاهم.. ولكي تتجنبي هذا الوضع المقلق.. اعملي منذ البداية على أن تكون العلاقة بينك وبين أهل زوجك علاقة متزنة ليست بالفاترة ولا بالمبالغ فيها.. 

ـ الزوجة العاقلة هي من تتجنب التمسك برأيها في توافه الأمور حتى لا تتسبب في إيجاد فجوة في التعامل مع الأطراف الأخرى بل تجعلهم يوقنون بأنها تحرص على راحة الجميع وتتجنب ما يمكن أن يسيء إليهم. 

ـ حاولي أن تكون الخلافات مهما صغرت بينك وبين زوجك محصورة في نطاق بيتك ولا تتعدى شخصيتكما. 

ـ إذا حدث خلاف أو عتاب أمام والديه أو أحد من أفراد أسرته.. لا تظهري له اهتماماً وانهيه أمامهم حتى لا تهيئي الفرصة لتدخلهم وحتى لا تجدين نفسك منساقة للعمل بآرائهم مع إعطاء إنطباعاً بأنك تحرصين على العلاقة بينك وبين زوجك فلا تجعليه يقف منك موقف المدافع عن نفسه أو الناقد لتصرفاتك أمامهم


منقول​


----------

